# My new Army. Ultramarines WIP



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

*ULTRAMARINES*

After have been working on the army list, I've started to paint my Ultramarines.

The squads I've painted are all from Assault on Black Reach. I'm working on the second tac squad.
I'll update the post as soon as I paint the squads. Hope you like what I've done.

Done
In Procces
Not bought yet

*Project Work*
*HQ:*

SM Captain(Relic blade, Combi-melta gun, Artificer armour)
SM Captain(Relic blade, Boltgun, Artificer armour)
Alexander Donsar(Pedro Kantor)

*TROOPS:*

10x Tactical Marines(Flamer; ML)
10x Tactical Marines(Meltagun, MultiMelta)
Rhino
Razorback(Twin linked lascannon)
Sgt. Telion
5x Scouts(4x Snipers, 1x Missile launcher)
5x Scouts(1x Heavy Bolter)

*FAST*

10xMan Assault Squad(1x flamer, Sgt. w/power weapon)

*ELITE:*

5x Terminators(Assault cannon, Sgt. w/power sword)
Dreadnought(Multi-melta, Dreadnoght close combat weapon, storm bolter)
Drop-pod
10x Sternguard Veteran squad(Combi-flamer, Combi-melta gun, Sgt. w/power fist)
Razorback

*HEAVY SUPORT:*

Vindicator
Vindicator
Predator(A pair of heavy bolter sponsors, storm bolter)
Whirlwind

*My Work*










*SM CPT*(Relic blade, Bolter, Artificer armour)


























*10x TACTICAL MARINES*(Flamer; ML)


















*5x TERMINATORS*(Sgt. w/power sword)


















*DREADNOUGHT*(Multi-melta, Dreadnoght close combat weapon, storm bolter)


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great work! + Rep

Only concern is that the highlighting technique on your Termies is different than your approach to the tac squad... 

BTW - Your captain looks awesome!

But great work on both...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

First point, I'd advise re-sizing the pics before uploading [1024x728 pixels is more than enough for screen viewing] - I'm running a pretty sweet rig here, and you made it cry quite a bit!

Second point, your models are looking pretty good so far, sir! My only minor criticism is that the high-lights on the terminator squad look a little harsh on the eye - maybe soften them with a wash of blue, or redo them with a shade a bit closer to the base-coat...

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> First point, I'd advise re-sizing the pics before uploading [1024x728 pixels is more than enough for screen viewing] - I'm running a pretty sweet rig here, and you made it cry quite a bit!


Ops, I forgot resizing them =S I'll change it. It's my fault 

I think I'll repaint termies armours I painted them before buying some paint and they look too dark and different from the tac squad... I think I'll upload them this weekend


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the blue on the termies.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

So far I am liking the look of the models, my only suggestion is that only getting 5 assault marines is somewhat small to be effective so getting ten might be a better idea. Looking forward to seeing more models.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, love the Ultramarines. I'll be following this project log with intrest. .


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> So far I am liking the look of the models, my only suggestion is that only getting 5 assault marines is somewhat small to be effective so getting ten might be a better idea. Looking forward to seeing more models.


You are right, I've been thinking about it and I think I'll invlude 5 more men more conversions hahaha some friends gave me an assault squad for my birthday and I've only to buy one more.

I'm glad you like them, thanks for the comments. I've been really busy these days and I haven't had much time to paint but tomorrow I will upload a photo of the termies re-painted and another of the 2nd tactical


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, sorry for the delay but here they are.

First of all the new scheme of the termies they're all repainted the same and as my table is very cowded I've only photographed one.









Now I'm working on the second tac-squad as you see in the photo there is a heavy bolter and a meltagun, the meltagun will be exchanged with the flamer of the first squad.









I'm very proud of the sergeant because it's the first time I do this conversion, I know It isn't really good, but it could be much worse.

















My latest acquisitions, the assault squad... It needs a lot of work.








I have only one ready to prime.








The last but not the least a frind have given me a sternguard veteran squad, 5x scouts and a rhino painted like crimson fists, I will remove the paint and I will paint them as ultramarines:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Al3X said:


> I'm very proud of the sergeant because it's the first time I do this conversion, *I know It isn't really good*, but it could be much worse.


I would say it's very good for a first time conversion! I mean, I've been in the hobby for nearly 5 years now, and I haven't attempted something like that! +Rep to you my friend! The way you can improve, is when the green stuff sets, just file away the excess, because the top of the leg looks slightly tapered. 

Very nice stuff, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Some smart looking painting there mate!  Looking a hell of a lot better than my ultras used to 

Repatitis for you!


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

I've done a new assault model but I ned your opinions, I followed this tutorial and I don't know. I don't know if I should do the same with the rest of the models, or let them on foot. What do you think?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I think I'd go for thicker at the bottom and have the jet coming out thinner but from the centre of the... uhm... fan thing on the jumpt pack? Kind of to show the jet coming out and creating the kind of jet blast?


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

Just a little update, as the army challenge has begun I will have to start painting my commander Alexander Donsar(Pedro Kantor), here it is.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

With the addition of the Ultramarine symbols I think he will make a great commander. Really nice done


----------

